# Problem with spanish - english dictionary



## Cabeza tuna

Mike:
I search any word in the spanish - english dictionary and this happend:
No translation found for 'translation.asp'.
Look for a definition in the monolingual English dictionary.
Did you want to translate 'translation.asp' from Italian *to* English?​The dictionary change to english - italian and that message apears, is my a problem of my browser or is a problem of the page? this happend with any word.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I just plugged several words into different dictionaries, and the page comes up as usual.  Interesting.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

At begining I was using the "Tab" key to select the dictionary and I think than that was the problem so I change the word and I select the dictionary with my mouse and the problem is still there.
I am trying the dictionarys and some of they work fine for example I search head in the English - Italian dictionary and works, but search testa in the italian - english dictionary give me the same mistake.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Ok is officially mi problem I try in my workmate computer (60 cms away) and it works, so what can I do? do you know were is the problem? Please help.


----------



## coricane

I am having exactly the same problem, I haven't tried multiple dictionaries, but definitely with the French/English dictionary. In case it matters, I am using Firefox on a Linux operating system.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

coricane said:


> I am having exactly the same problem, I haven't tried multiple dictionaries, but definitely with the French/English dictionary. In case it matters, I am using Firefox on a Linux operating system.


 
So I am not the only one? If it help you I am using IE and Windows XP


----------



## TimLA

I had the same problem yesterday and the 'translation.asp' kept popping up.

I'm not having the problem today...maybe it was just a demon in the server that has now been exorcised.

When in doubt, log out of WRF, reboot your machine, and log back in.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

TimLA said:


> I had the same problem yesterday and the 'translation.asp' kept popping up.
> 
> I'm not having the problem today...maybe it was just a demon in the server that has now been exorcised.
> 
> When in doubt, log out of WRF, reboot your machine, and log back in.


 
I cant do that this machina can be turn off, my boss will kill me if I do that.


----------



## TimLA

Cabeza tuna said:


> I cant do that this machina can be turn off, my boss will kill me if I do that.


 
Then just log off WRF
Clear your internet buffer (tools/internet options/delete browsing history)
Then log back on to WRF


----------



## Cabeza tuna

TimLA said:


> Then just log off WRF
> Clear your internet buffer (tools/internet options/delete browsing history)
> Then log back on to WRF


 
It works!!!! 
Thanks, really!!!
But any idea about why is this happening?


----------



## mkellogg

Cabeza tuna said:


> But any idea about why is this happening?


I think I messed something up on the server while trying to fix something for the French dictionary.  It was only on one of the servers, so not everybody would see problem.  In the future, please write me through the Contact Us link or get a moderator to send me a text message, especially for dictionary errors!

Also, CT, I think you might have JavaScript turned off on your computer.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Ok thnk at the beggin in doing that but I make this forum too see if I was the only one. Thanks Mike.
There is anyway to know that? Is the computer than I have here in my job ans my internet explorer options (and most of the computer settings) are blocked so I can change or see anything even more wordreference is the only webpage than I can use, so is very hard.


----------

